# Eye Staining



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has used Angel's Eyes and Eye Envy and what their results/ preferences were. I read on another forum that an efficient treatment to remove eye stains was the Angel's Eyes to prevent future staining with the Eye Envy to remove the current stains. Has anyone experimented with this? 
I know that Angel's Eyes has an antibiotic in it, Tylosin, is this harmful to Maltese? I've heard that it is related to stomach irritation and vomiting. I am trying to find the best treatment for eye stains, but want my pup to be safe and healthy at the same time! Any input is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you have to get to the root of the problem. you can't get rid of the staining until you know what the cause is. =]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Not every Maltese has tear staining. Many of them go through it when they are teething. I wouldn't even give it a thought until the dog is 1 years old. You could keep the dog's face clean (I wash my dog's face every day) with Spa blueberry/vanilla facial scrub and keep the face dry with cornstarch. Probiotics or yogurt are good to feed a puppy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo only one time in his life had eye staining and we used Tylan

http://www.qcsupply.com/Products/2817.aspx (u don't have to buy from there I am only giving an example)
It's a dash a day for 10 to 14 days.

You must make sure your dog is done with teething and is at least 10 months to a year old.
Good Luck


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Jul 6 2008, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601108


> you have to get to the root of the problem. you can't get rid of the staining until you know what the cause is. =][/B]


I agree, Tylan is a last resort once you have explored all other causes.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I have used Angels' Eyes and Tylan-40 (powder). They both work great. The staining is caused by a low grade infection involving the tissue around the eye.

Terramycin and tetracycline are the antibiotics that can cause teeth staining and should not be used in puppies Tylan and Angles' Eyes (according to the manufacturers) are safe for puppies.

I would not waste my money on Angel's Eyes. I would get the Tylan-40 powder because it is much more cost effective.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Carrie that you should find out what's causing the staining first, but then, if it's the usual minor bacterial/yeast
infection or teething, you could try the Tylan powder. Bonnie wouldn't take it because of the taste - she's VERY finicky - so
I gave up, but I found the Eye Envy worked very well on her.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i don't know anything about those two products but i do have a question. Bianca is 10 weeks old now and she has had the eye staining since she was probably 6-7 weeks old or so. (when i would visit her at the breeder's i noticed.. her mom had a little bit but not much. The dad had none) her brothers and sister also had it but i think bianca had it the most.

Im really hoping she will grow out of it.. here is my question. I always thought tear staining was just from her eyes watering(maybe due to baby teeth coming in) and that it was literally a stain on the hair.. but when i feel her hair.. yes there is staining there but there is also something sticky there..is tear staining sticky? and makes the hair around and between the eyes stiff? here is a picture for an example. the hair coming out from her eye looks wet but its not.. its just stiff...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Bianca's Mom

I am sure it's is caused by the teething and will go away. At 10 months to a year you have a pretty good inclination if the tear stains are due to teething or maybe genetics. I just always believed some dogs stain through out their life cause it's in their genes. If by that time(1 year) the stains are still there I would go to the vet and see if there is another cause if not the Tylan is the best product (I feel) to battle the stains.
Your baby is so young, so for now I wouldn't even worry about it :biggrin: 
Andrea


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Jul 6 2008, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601473


> i don't know anything about those two products but i do have a question. Bianca is 10 weeks old now and she has had the eye staining since she was probably 6-7 weeks old or so. (when i would visit her at the breeder's i noticed.. her mom had a little bit but not much. The dad had none) her brothers and sister also had it but i think bianca had it the most.
> 
> Im really hoping she will grow out of it.. here is my question. I always thought tear staining was just from her eyes watering(maybe due to baby teeth coming in) and that it was literally a stain on the hair.. but when i feel her hair.. yes there is staining there but there is also something sticky there..is tear staining sticky? and makes the hair around and between the eyes stiff? here is a picture for an example. the hair coming out from her eye looks wet but its not.. its just stiff...
> 
> ...


Normal eye watering is not red and does not cause red stain. Does the stain have an odor or does she have bad breath? After I did the Tylan/Angels Eyes treatment there was no stain (even when normal eye watering from hair in eyes , allergens, etc.) and no bad breath or smell around the eye area.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bianca's Mom: It's normal for it to get crusty/stiff around her eyes -- it's just a combination of her eyes watering and the normal goo (similar to the goo people get in the corner's of their eyes). The red color is a yeast infection, though. You will want to wash her face daily and make sure it stays as dry as possible for now. You can use Eye Envy (although I don't think it works any better than washing the face yourself). I used to wash London's face daily with Spa Lavish Facial Scrub, and it helped fade the stains quite a bit. I admit I've been lazy and don't really do it anymore, and her staining is worse now.

Even though London is only 6 1/2 months old, I just finished her on a 10 day course of Tylan powder. People on here say it will discolor their adult teeth, but it doesn't -- it's Tetracycline that does that. Tylan IS safe for puppies, but it shouldn't be used daily for more than 10-14 days at a time. Sometimes it will take more than one treatment to get rid of the infection, so you may need to do 10days on, 10 days off, and then another 10days on. If it doesn't clear up after 2 treatments, there is probably an underlying problem, in which then you would want to see your vet.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

see I always thought you should wait till the teething was over before starting the Tylan.
This way you would know if the teething was the cause  I think at 6 month they are still teething though.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 7 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601633


> see I always thought you should wait till the teething was over before starting the Tylan.
> This way you would know if the teething was the cause  I think at 6 month they are still teething though.[/B]


I agree! I waited with both Tango & Tillie until after they were done teething to use Tylan. I would just take everyone's advice and make sure to clean and keep the area under the eyes as dry as possible.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

we tried the smallest bottle of angel eyes......he doesn't really have anything but eye boogers anymore...but I also take him in every couple weeks for just a face (eye area) trim....as long as there are no pokies...there really aren't any stains :aktion033: :chili: :smheat: 

(also -- i agree on waiting to use anything until they are fully done teething*)


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bentley has no tear staining to speak of but Brie has very wet stained eyes. She never had any stains when she was a puppy but now at a year she has started staining. I ordered some angel eyes from the usa and it helps a little but has not removed the stains. I shall have to order angel eyes next from the us. You can't get anything like that here.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I have used both, I got the best results from Eye Envy, but I did change Kruze's diet, to RAW diet, Ukanuba dry food, and all natural Jerky type treats, and bottled water, the staining is growing out, but I am still learning from everyone on here too
good luck


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been using Angels Eyes for a month now and there's no difference in Millie's tearstains. She always has wet areas beneath her eyes. I was wondering about trimming the hair there, but she fidgets so much I wouldn't want to poke her eyes out!


----------



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

My maltese had really bad eye staining and I finally found the problem to be her food. I switched her to Canidae and within maybe two weeks, I began seeing no staining at the eye nose area. She is still on this food and her face now is completely white.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (sandyb @ Jul 7 2008, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601756


> My maltese had really bad eye staining and I finally found the problem to be her food. I switched her to Canidae and within maybe two weeks, I began seeing no staining at the eye nose area. She is still on this food and her face now is completely white.[/B]


Me too with Nemo. He was on Nutro and stained like crazy then I put him on Natural Balance and they literally disappeared


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my dogs have allergies, they stain most in the spring and fall. in the winter, my dogs faces are completely white. lol.

right now mass has no staining and mini is staining pretty badly.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Stelkia Maltese @ Jul 7 2008, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601602


> QUOTE (biancasmom @ Jul 6 2008, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601473





> i don't know anything about those two products but i do have a question. Bianca is 10 weeks old now and she has had the eye staining since she was probably 6-7 weeks old or so. (when i would visit her at the breeder's i noticed.. her mom had a little bit but not much. The dad had none) her brothers and sister also had it but i think bianca had it the most.
> 
> Im really hoping she will grow out of it.. here is my question. I always thought tear staining was just from her eyes watering(maybe due to baby teeth coming in) and that it was literally a stain on the hair.. but when i feel her hair.. yes there is staining there but there is also something sticky there..is tear staining sticky? and makes the hair around and between the eyes stiff? here is a picture for an example. the hair coming out from her eye looks wet but its not.. its just stiff...
> 
> ...


Normal eye watering is not red and does not cause red stain. Does the stain have an odor or does she have bad breath? After I did the Tylan/Angels Eyes treatment there was no stain (even when normal eye watering from hair in eyes , allergens, etc.) and no bad breath or smell around the eye area.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is what I keep thinking when I read these posts about staining. Midis is my 2nd Maltese and I have never had red stains on their faces. Yes, they get/got eye "boogers/goop" and the eyes do water or run a bit. If I don't wash the face daily (which I am sorry to say lately I have been lax about) then his face will not be bright white under his eyes. They will be tan with the stain. But that red, rusty staining that sometimes also involves the snout/entire face I have been told was yeast infection (by my breeder; she had a mom with a litter that she was treating when I picked up Midis). She told me that yogurt was good for that. 

Cyndi


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I use cornstartch to keep the area dry, and Tylan to end the yeast infection. This all a day trial, and if doesn't wok we will do another 10 day.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i think im going to wait until after the teething to start any of those programs to make the face whiter.. for now im just going to wash her face and keep it dry as possible.

janie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If it is the same in dogs as humans:

And if I am wrong about this stuff, please correct me, medical professionals!

If eye staining is indeed a yeast infection, antibiotics will only work temporarily on _many cases _of yeast problems and the yeast will come back even stronger some day, resulting in more tear stains, ear infections, digestion or skin issues. 

Yeast isn't bacteria, it's fungus. Fungus is eradicated by PRO biotics, not ANTI biotics. Antibiotics are given to kill bacteria. Antibiotics kill ALL bacteria, good and bad. Yeast grows when the good bacteria (probiotics) is gone. That is why when women take antibiotics, we are told to eat yogurt (probiotics) or take acidophilus (probiotics) afterward because we can get yeast infections when all our bacteria, even the good bacteria, is wiped out by antibiotics.

How do I know about this yeast stuff? When I worked in the health food industry, many people suffered from Candida. We had to educate ourselves about it. 

Probiotics/yogurt is helpful to combat yeast issues, if indeed that is what eye stains come from. If the eye stains come from a low grade bacterial infection, then the antibiotics will definitely help. 

The absolute _worst_ thing to give anyone with yeast issues is sugar in _any_ form. Yeast multiplies like crazy when sugar is ingested. That is sugar in all its forms, which includes corn, white potatoes, white flour, maple syrup, molasses, beet pulp, honey, etc. Most dog foods and people food contain at least one of those things. 

Large amounts of fruit is not good for those with yeast issues. Apple Cider Vinegar is good for yeast issues, but it changes the PH, so be wary of giving more than a few drops. 

If the tear staining is from bacteria, then antibiotics would help. But I don't know what really causes it and I have yet to see a conclusive veterinary study on it. 

Hope this helps.


----------

